# Marimo and betta



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

As far as I understand, It's safe to keep moss balls with bettas. I don't have much experience with live plants so I figured I'd start here.
how do you go about keeping it alive while also keeping the tank clean? is there a size to gallon ratio? will I need to do water changes more regularly?

I have a marimo that's about an inch and a half in diameter in a 3 gallon tank with my new half-moon female. I just set the tank up today and the marimo was sort of a whim purchase.

Anyway, I have it now and it's in the tank. My half-moon is just fine as I figured she would be. If anyone has any advice on Marimo care and tank maintenance it'd be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

I've got 10 miniature Marimos arriving in the mail next week. From what I've read, they don't like a lot of direct light, and prefer temperatures of 78 degrees and lower (they prefer cool water). If you have a plant light on your tank, it might kill them. Marimos need water changes every 2 weeks. Fish need them more often than that. So you're good.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a moss ball and the only special care I give it is squeezing it out and rinsing it in clean water every week during Gabriel's water change. They're pretty easy.


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

DZIM said:


> I've got 10 miniature Marimos arriving in the mail next week. From what I've read, they don't like a lot of direct light, and prefer temperatures of 78 degrees and lower (they prefer cool water). If you have a plant light on your tank, it might kill them. Marimos need water changes every 2 weeks. Fish need them more often than that. So you're good.


My new betta is only 7 weeks, so she needs around 80 degree heat.
My 10 gallon is stocked with a school of 8 danios so the temperature needs to be between 65 and 75. I keep it at 70. 
Would I be better off keeping the marimo in there until I can bring down my betta's temp a little?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Probably, but the moss ball will help keep the water clean in the betta tank.


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

Aquastar said:


> Probably, but the moss ball will help keep the water clean in the betta tank.


Alright, Ill watch carefully and keep it in the shade. Ill be able to lower the temperature about a half of a degree every 4 days or so until I'm at 78. (at 79.5 currently)
I also moved my led light to the other side of the tank.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Marimo are such slow growers that they probably won't help your water quality all that much, but they are very cool!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

BettaBeau said:


> Marimo are such slow growers that they probably won't help your water quality all that much, but they are very cool!


And adorable too. I've heard that some bettas actually play with their marimos, though unfortunately Gabriel tends to ignore it. I actually named my marimo...heehee.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Marimo are nice additions to a tank but they do *NOT *help with nitrates. Marimo grow insanely slow-about 5mm a year, it won't make a visable dent in nitrates. Fast growing plants=more nitrates consumed (fast growing lower light/beginner plant examples:anacharis, hornwort, riccia, duckweed, and water sprite), slow growing=less nitrates consumed, extremely slow growing=non noticeable absorption of nitrates. You can have a tank filled with marimo (no room for fish to swim) and it would not help with nitrates.
Also mairmo is not a moss, its a specialized form of slow growing hair algae, calling it a moss ball is incorrect but sadly over used (and a peeve of mine).


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the info guys.
Ive been keeping aquariums for a while now but have little to no experience with keeping live plants (other than what I've read ofcorse, but nothing beats hands on trial and error) No better time to start than the present. 
Thats why I picked a marimo. 

I know you're supposed to turn the occasionally to maintain their shape. With how much frequency should I do this?


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

abigailthecrowntail said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.
> Ive been keeping aquariums for a while now but have little to no experience with keeping live plants (other than what I've read ofcorse, but nothing beats hands on trial and error) No better time to start than the present.
> Thats why I picked a marimo.
> 
> I know you're supposed to turn the occasionally to maintain their shape. With how much frequency should I do this?


If you switch it up every time you change the water it should be fine.


----------



## Lazer (Dec 11, 2015)

I have four mini marimos (they're ~1/4" each, just babies really), and I just bat them around any time I'm vacuuming the gravel and sometimes gently squeeze them. But omg the baby ones are adorable, and I really want more for another tank.

That being said I hear they're super hard to kill, even if your water is a little warmer than the marimo's ideal temp.


----------

